

Anyone want to re-design by professional blog? - flavmartins

I&#x27;m looking for someone who wants to do a design project for fun. My Wordpress customer service blog, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;winthecustomer.com could use a re-design. I&#x27;m looking for someone who wants to play around with it and put on their creative spin.<p>Design credit will be given on the site.<p>You get creative control. Logos, colors, etc. are all for you to decide. Since many people build Web sites for fun, I thought I&#x27;d throw this out there as a fun project that can be knocked out in a couple of hours.
======
jlgaddis
I suspect you'd have better luck finding a naive college freshman whom you can
convince that such a project "will be great for your portfolio!"

Other than that, I doubt you'll find anyone begging for the opportunity to
work for you for free.

------
Throwadev
Good luck finding someone to work for you for free.

